# Tera oO ?



## Headhunter94 (30. Juni 2010)

Hi

ich habe heute von diesem neuen Spiel "Tera" erfahren aber ich hab einige Fragen dazu:

1. Gibts das schon?
2. Wird das dann Free2Play oder muss ich es kaufen?
3. Wird es monatliche Gebühren haben?
4. Wann wird es in Deutschland erhältlich sein?
5. Was sind allgemeine Infos die ich wissen sollte?

Ich bin atm leider etwas kurz angebunden, weswegen ich diesen Beitrag eröffne. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemphi (30. Juni 2010)

1. Nein es ist Amerika/Europa in Pre Closed beta sozusagen Focused Group Tests
2. Kaufen
3. Ja vorrausichtlich übliche monatliche Gebühren von 13-15 Euro
4. Weiß man nicht genau... amerikanische Version kommt vorrausichtlich Frühjahr 2011
5. gehe auf die offizielle Tera Seite TERA FAQ da wird alles erklärt!


MfG Nemphi


----------



## Tikume (30. Juni 2010)

> *How does Tera differ from other MMO RPGS?*
> TERA’s groundbreaking combat system will set a new standard in MMORPGs, offering all of the depth of an MMO with the intensity and gratification of an action game.



Wenn das alles ist Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (30. Juni 2010)

Nemphi schrieb:


> 1. Nein es ist Amerika/Europa in Pre Closed beta sozusagen Focused Group Tests
> 2. Kaufen
> 3. Ja vorrausichtlich übliche monatliche Gebühren von 13-15 Euro
> 4. Weiß man nicht genau... amerikanische Version kommt vorrausichtlich Frühjahr 2011
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (1. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn das alles ist Gute Nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, das ist halt der hauptunterschied zu anderen spielen.

hier ein paar videos, um das ev etwas genauer zu zeigen:

pve:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PzsTAYCC1uA
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

pvp:
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

jedes spiel hat etwas, was es von andderen absetzen soll. eve z.b. eine spielwelt, in der wirklich alle spieler untergebracht sind, WAR seine progression und pvp-orientierung, AOC das eigene kampfsystem mit kombos, AION das fliegen und PvPvE-System, das im Abyss ganz gut zur geltung kommt. Nur bei WoW bin ich nicht sicher, was daran einzigartig sein soll, auch wenn das spiel an sich recht solide ist.

es ist natürlich eine andere frage, wie der restliche inhalt umgesetzt wird. aber immerhin haben die TERA-entwickler wenigstens etwas, was ihr MMO ein wenig von der konkurrenz absetzt, was IMO ein wesentlicher vorteil im wettbewerb ist. sollte cataclysm tatsächlich so episch versagen, wie ich es mir vorstelle, würde TERA einen netten anteil gelangweilter WoWler abschöpfen können, da es auch stark auf PvE und bosskämpfe orientiert zu sein scheint.

und wenn alles versagt, gibt es auch das
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
und das hier
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Juli 2010)

Ich mag dieses Video hier, zeigt wie das Gameplay im PvP funktionieren wird.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kU8Q9_tb0Wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jiro (11. Juli 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich mag dieses Video hier, zeigt wie das Gameplay im PvP funktionieren wird.



Wähh...

Ein generisches Korea Game mehr /yawn


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2010)

Generisch hat in dem Kontext keine Bedeutung.


----------



## Nemphi (11. Juli 2010)

Jiro schrieb:


> Wähh...
> 
> Ein generisches Korea Game mehr /yawn



Wie ich diese Leute mag, die keine Ahnung von einem Spiel haben aber anhand von 1-3 Videos schon ihr Fazit ziehen können über ein Spiel, das sich gerade mal in der CB befindet! Hättest du dich auch nur 5 Minuten mit diesem Spiel befasst, wüsstest du, dass die Entwickler gerade dabei sind, Tera für amerikanische/europäische Spieler anzupassen, damit es kein typischer grinder game wird (nicht wie Aion!) Informiere dich erstmal über das Spiel bevor du so ein Unsinn schreibst!


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juli 2010)

Jiro schrieb:


> Wähh...
> 
> Ein generisches Korea Game mehr /yawn



Yeah! Ein Spiel, dass eine einzige Java-Klasse ist und für jeden möglichen Datentyp möglich ist (leider nicht für primitive Datentypen, aber das kann man ja gut "anpassen").


Bist du ein generischer Jiro?

//Sorry, ist ne weile her das ich was mit Java gemacht habe, habe die genaue Syntax gerade nicht im Kopf 

Jiro<Integer> Freak = new Jiro<Integer>;


----------



## RDE (12. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe mich mit Tera nun seit 2 Monaten auseinandergesetzt durch Forensurferei, einlesen in die Materie, FGT Videos anschauen usw. 
Ein Spiel bei dem es nicht auf Klasse / Equip / Level sondern tatsächlich Spielerskill ankommt? Hell yeah!
Dazu habe ich ein Video gefunden dass die ein oder anderen vielleicht schon kennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




E3 Gameplay Demo inkl. Bossfights und einem eingebildeten Cleric. ;D
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=M4Jqw_ASI9o 

Also ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf dieses Spiel.


----------



## Jiro (12. Juli 2010)

Na, ihr macht da aber ein Theater, wo ich das Ganze doch der Verständlichkeit halber mit dem Begriff "Wäh" zusammengefasst habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 Es ist nicht die Frage, ob das Wort "generisch" eine Bedeutung hat (denn das hat es, egal in welchem Kontext), sondern ob es in dem Kontext einen Sinn ergibt.

 Und ja ...mimimimi...der ergibt sich hier und nein, mimimi, das Wort wurde nicht erst für Programmiersprachen erfunden. 


Der Begriff "generisch" bezeichnet im eigentlichen Sinn eine möglichst beliebige Rekombination von universell gehaltenen Einzelbestandteilen innerhalb eines definierten Rahmens, wobei sich die Merkmale des Produkts nicht eindeutig durch die Merkmalsumme der Einzelteile definieren lassen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Dadurch sind generische Medikamente (Generika) keine identen Raubkopien bereits bestehender Produkte und mit den generisch aufgebauten Dungeons in Diablo 1 und 2 musste man sich jedes Mal wieder neu zurechtfinden. Hui, schon wieder 2 Sachen, die nichts mit Java zu tun haben und in denen dieses Wort einen Sinn ergibt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Hätt ichs einfach sagen wollen, hätt ich gesagt: Selbe Brühe, selbe Zutaten (kleinkindgerechte Optik, die über eine trostlose virtuelle Welt hinwegtäuschen soll, magersüchtige weibliche Avatare mit Kuhaugen, die Geräuschkulisse aus "Jackie Chan und die Kastratenverschwörung" etc.) - neu aufgekocht.



 Und um das hier abzukürzen, da es sich für mich mit einem einfachen "Wähh" eigentlich schon erledigt hatte, hier der weitere Diskussionsfaden:





 XY: Ey, du hast ja überhaupt keine Ahnung, was das Wort bedeutet lol mademyday kkthxbye xD

 Ich: Hab ich do-och

 XY: Hast du ni-icht

 Ich...

 XY...

 ...

 ...

 XY: Wie ich diese Leute mag, die keine Ahnung von einem Spiel haben aber....

 Ich: Ich hab das Video gesehen und hier meinen persönlichen Eindruck festgehalten. Ich weiß, dass das keinen interessiert, genauso wenig wie mich interessiert, was du magst oder nicht magst. Aber he, für sowas ist ein Forum da.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 XY: Hast wohl ne tolle Glaskugel oder bist ein Prophet? lol ^^ xD

 Ich: Nö, ich bin Österreicher. Reicht das auch? Außerdem läufts mir schon beim Begriff "Westernization" kalt über den Rücken. (Bedeutung von "Westernization": Sogar die Entwickler glauben, dass das Produkt für dem Konsumenten im Westen dermaßen scheußlich rüberkommt, dass eine grobkosmetische Anpassung notwendig ist) Das ist ungefähr so, wenn eine Molkerei den neuen Milch-Shake mit Knoblauch-Lebertrangeschmack rausbringt, merkt, dass der nicht gut ankommt und daraufhin künstliches Bananenaroma und einen halben Becher Zucker hineinkippt.

 XY: blabla-plup

 Ich: Mimimimi

 ...

 ..

 .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2010)

Ich habe auch gesagt das generisch in dem Kontext keine Bedeutung hat, nicht etwa das es generell keine hat.
Generisch kannst du übrigens viel leichter erklären mit "allgemein gültig" - so passt es in etwa auf alle Bereiche in denen man das Wort verwendet. Eine generische Lösung ist z. B. eine Lösung welche allgemein auf verschiedene Probleme reagiert und nichtnur speziell eins behandelt, wobei deine Erklärung natürlich ausführlicher ist. Dennoch wäre "Einheitsbrei" hier wohl für deine Verurteilung einfach der passendere Begriff. Nachvollziehen kann ich das allerdings nicht, denn wie ein einigermaßen engagierter MMORPG Spieler weiß ist Grafik das letzte was einen zum Spiel zieht.

Tatsache ist das du auf völlig plumpe Art und Weise provozierst und das ohne Begründung und Beweise, was erwartest du also - außer den aufkommenden Flame? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RDE (12. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn das alles ist Gute Nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe, von dir ist man aber auch mehr Objektivität gewohnt Tikume. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass ein FAQ im MMORPG Sektor meistens nur grob und oberflächlich fuer kackboons verfasst ist die nicht die Suchfunktion in Foren kennen und mit Details ueberfordert wären braucht dir wohl keiner erzählen. Ich hab jedenfalls nie brauchbare Infos in MMORPG-FAQ's gefunden. (Ausser in deinem Einsteigerguide fuer UO, was aber auch nicht fuer mich war da ich selber seit 2000 UO spiele. *schleim schleim* )

Ich will das Game jetzt nicht in Schutz nehmen, (Es ist ja nicht Verwandt mit mir.) aber da es noch in der Mache ist und die Devs nicht zu viele Infos preisgeben wollen von Systemen die dann warscheinlich doch wieder umgeändert werden und zu vielen Tears in Foren fuehren sollte man da schon etwas Nachsicht zeigen und sein Urteil noch nicht aussprechen. Was momentan Bekannt ist ist das No-Target Kampfsystem das man schon aus Darkfall kennt gepaart mit Ausweichskills fuer jede Klasse mit minimalem bis gar keinem Cooldown. Von FGT (Focus Group Testing) Teilnehmern habe ich auch schon einige nette Ideen ueber das Politiksystem sowie der Lore erfahren was eigentlich dazu gefuehrt hat diesem Spiel doch eine Chance zu geben. Mehr will ich an dieser Stelle nicht verraten ohne die NDA zu verletzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zudem kann man Pandas spielen. A friggin Panda! Wie genial geistesgestört ist denn das? Ich hoffe ich kann mir den Namen Pedobear als Erster reservieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. scheinen En Masse als auch BHS wohl die Fehler vorheriger MMO Veröffentlichungen ernst zu nehmen und in vielen Interviews wird stets darauf eingegangen wie damit verfahren wird. Ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt.

@ Jiro: bei dem Wähh hab ich mir sofort gedacht dass du Österreicher bist. ;D Nichts fuer Ungut, hab selber 21 Jahre in Wien gelebt und kenne die Reaktion schon zu gut.


----------



## Virthu (12. Juli 2010)

pedobear ist kein panda. ausserdem vermute ich, dass man dafür leicht gebannt werden kann, da bereits der vergleich der weiblichen popori mit kindern in derzeitigen forum diversen aussagen der poster zufolge zu banns führt.


----------



## RDE (12. Juli 2010)

/klugscheissmodus off puhleez.

Es lädt aber auch herrlich dazu ein wenn man sich die Paarung ansieht. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2010)

Der Charaktereditor scheint allgemein sehr nice zu sein, gerade die Tierchen habens' mir angetan. Wobei ich kein sonderlicher Fan der Gehörnten Elfen bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (13. Juli 2010)

Ich stimme euch zu in dem punkt dass das Spiel noch nicht released ist. Aber das ist eigentlich nur ein Grund mehr das Spiel nicht voreilig in den Himmel zu heben.

Die Beteuerung dass es kein Grinder wird haben wir doch z.B. auch schonmal in Aion gehört. Die Realität sah dann völlig anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das einzigartige fliegen Feature entpuppte sich als etwas das meistens gesperrt war und dank unsichtbarer Wände selbst dann wenn es gingt keinen Spass machte. Ob einem dann PvP mit fliegen Spass macht oder nervt ist dann wohl eine persönliche Frage.

Am Ende ist die Chance halt verdammt hoch, dass eben doch nur ein nettes Asia Game mit guter Grafik dabei rauskommt.


----------



## RDE (13. Juli 2010)

Wenn das Kampfsystem so funktioniert wie es derzeit präsentiert wird, stört es mich wenig wenn es sich dann als Grinder entpuppt. ^^ 
Ist doch nichts verkehrt an einem netten Asia Game mit guter Grafik solange man Spass daran hat. Die gefallen mir von der Aufmachung immerhin mehr als zB westliche Games die mindestens genauso ausgelutscht sind mit ihren typischen Rassen wie Orks, Goblins, Zwergen und Elfen/Dunkelelfen.. Jedem das Seine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (13. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Beteuerung dass es kein Grinder wird haben wir doch z.B. auch schonmal in Aion gehört. Die Realität sah dann völlig anders aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dafür, dass man im Abyss heumflattern kann, wie man lustig ist, und dass man in anderen spielen sich immer wieder daran erinnern muss, nicht von der klippe zu springen(es gibt ja kein gleiten wie in Aion), funktioniert das fliegen in Aion eigentlich ganz prima, selbst mit oder ev gerade wegen einschränkungen. wobei das hauptproblem daran ist, dass man das alles kaum mit level 20 mitbekommt - und auch dann nicht, wenn man nicht darauf wert legt, kram mit +flugzeit zu besorgen.

und wenn wir eine ähnliche kritik auf tera anweden wollen, bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass sofort zu release die ersten beschwerden wegen des kampfsystems auftauchen werden, weil die charaktere stehen bleiben müssen, um zuzuschlagen, weil man ja tatsächlich daneben schlägt und schiesst, weil es nicht schon mit level 1 mounts gibt, weil tanken zu schwer und vollkommen anders ist, weil die heiler näher ans kampfgeschehen kommen müssen etc etc.

es ist natürlich eine andere sache, wenn die entwickler ähnlich wie in Aion ein etwas zu sehr holpriges leveln bieten werden. es wäre imo aber unfair zu behaupten, eine wichtige mechanik würde nicht funktionieren - obwohl sie das tut - nur weil man sich nicht die mühe machte, sie etwas besser kennenzulernen.


----------



## RDE (13. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön gesagt. Gibts hier sowas wie Kudos / Thumbs up?


----------



## Virthu (13. Juli 2010)

das pluszeichen in der rechten unteren ecke des jeweiligen beitrages.


----------



## Tsukasu (14. Juli 2010)

eh beiden den videos schuat so aus als ob man selber zielen muss, so fadenkereuz shooter mäßig, stimmt das?.


----------



## Virthu (14. Juli 2010)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> eh beiden den videos schuat so aus als ob man selber zielen muss, so fadenkereuz shooter mäßig, stimmt das?.



hier ist das ganz gut erklärt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKXLyv5Eunk


----------



## Nemphi (14. Juli 2010)

Zur Info...
 Wie heute in einer *offiziellen Pressemitteilung* bekannt gegeben wurde, *hat der deutsche MMO-Publisher 'Frogster Interactive Pictures AG' die Europa-Lizenz von TERA Online erworben.*

_Die Frogster Interactive Pictures AG, internationaler Publisher von Massively Multiplayer Online Games mit Hauptsitz in Berlin und Tochtergesellschaften in Berlin, San Francisco und Seoul, hat sich die Lizenz für die Veröffentlichung von ‚TERA‘ in Europa gesichert. Frogster bringt das hoch-ambitionierte Online-Rollenspiel von Bluehole Studio Inc. nach Europa. Bei dem 2007 in Südkorea gegründeten Entwickler haben sich unzählige Talente aus der weltweit führenden, koreanischen Online-Spiele-Industrie versammelt, um eine neue Generation der Online-Spiele zu erschaffen._
​ Der durch Runes of Magic bekannte Publisher wird den Vertrieb und Support von TERA in Europa übernehmen. 

Quelle: http://tera.onlinewelten.com/

Das heißt es gibt bald einiges an Tera Werbung in Europa!


----------



## RDE (14. Juli 2010)

Klingt doch gut dass sich wer drum kuemmert. Ich habe zwar RoM eine Zeit lang gespielt aber nie den Support oder den Itemshop in Anspruch genommen. Weiss jemand wie enthusiastisch die Kameraden von Frogster an die Sache gehen? Schon Erfahrungen mit zB Charakterwiederherstellung nach etwaigem Hack oder versehentlichem Löschen? Probleme beim Billing oder sonstiges?


----------



## Tsukasu (14. Juli 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> hier ist das ganz gut erklärt:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=uKXLyv5Eunk



geil richtig geil^^.
Auf sowas hab ich gewartet^^
Endlich mal richtiges pvp, hier wird siche sehen wer würklich stärker bzw besser ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Hoffe das sie sie das spiel insgesamt gut hinkriegen.^^


----------



## Pacau (14. Juli 2010)

RDE schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut dass sich wer drum kuemmert. Ich habe zwar RoM eine Zeit lang gespielt aber nie den Support oder den Itemshop in Anspruch genommen. Weiss jemand wie enthusiastisch die Kameraden von Frogster an die Sache gehen? Schon Erfahrungen mit zB Charakterwiederherstellung nach etwaigem Hack oder versehentlichem Löschen? Probleme beim Billing oder sonstiges?



vom support, forum halte ich von frogster nicht viel das einzige was die wirklich gut können ist das marketing *g*

grad zurzeit gibts es ein sehr großes problem mit hacks und sicherheitslücken und wie ich das mitbekommen habe erstattet es der support nicht (vlt aus unfähigkeit?..) sondern gibt den spieler die schuld ala "man ist für die sicherheit seines accounts selbst verantwortlich"

und im forum ist derzeit ziemliches chaos vorallem wegen dem dia-handel und die mods schließen/löschen beiträge die negativ gegenüber frogster (meinungsfreiheit ftw) und total überfordert werden mal eben 20 seiten eines threads gelöscht obwohl viele beiträge nichtmal kritik enthielten oder gegen sonst was verstoßen^^ 

so viel dazu, hatte auch schon etwas länger rom gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RDE (15. Juli 2010)

Das klingt natuerlich extrem gschissn. Die Frage ist ob sie Foren und HP Software vom Entwickler selbst bekommen oder selbst stellen muessen damit nicht der gleiche Spass auftritt wie bei NC Soft, wo man aufgrund einer Luecke auf der HP sich in fremde Accounts einloggen konnte. Hab gestern noch im Tera Welten Forum gestöbert und es heisst Frogster Support wäre besser als NC Soft oder Goa Support. Wobei ich mit dem Support von Goa stets zufrieden war. Versehentlich Char gelöscht, innerhalb einer Stunde zurueck bekommen. Gildenbank durch einen Bug geleert, innerhalb des selben Tages wiederhergestellt, Goldseller schnell ausradiert. Mein Nachrichtenverkehr mit Ryoshu war auch stets sehr zielfuehrend. Nur deren Forum ist shice. 

Edit: 
Gerade folgendes auf der Frogster Webseite gelesen:

&#8220;TERA will set completely new standards within the MMO genre&#8221;, commented Andreas Weidenhaupt, CEO of Frogster Online Gaming, upon the closing of the agreement. &#8220;We see the licensing of this revolutionary online world as one of the largest deals and milestones in Frogster&#8217;s corporate history&#8221;, agrees Christoph Gerlinger, CEO of Frogster Interactive Pictures.&#8220;TERA will set completely new standards within the MMO genre&#8221;, commented Andreas Weidenhaupt, CEO of Frogster Online Gaming, upon the closing of the agreement. &#8220;We see the licensing of this revolutionary online world as one of the largest deals and milestones in Frogster&#8217;s corporate history&#8221;, agrees Christoph Gerlinger, CEO of Frogster Interactive Pictures.&#8220;TERA will set completely new standards within the MMO genre&#8221;, commented Andreas Weidenhaupt, CEO of Frogster Online Gaming, upon the closing of the agreement. &#8220;We see the licensing of this revolutionary online world as one of the largest deals and milestones in Frogster&#8217;s corporate history&#8221;, agrees Christoph Gerlinger, CEO of Frogster Interactive Pictures.

Wenn es als grösster Deal gesehen und tatsächlich auch gehandhabt wird, braucht man sich glaub ich keine all zu grossen Sorgen machen.
Ich bin gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemphi (15. Juli 2010)

Naja, Frogster weiß was sie für einen Gewinn mit Tera machen können und so eine Chance lässt sich keiner entgehen! Sie werden sicher gehen, dass sie nicht auf der Black List von Bluehole landen! Ich bin also nicht so skeptisch drüber nachdem ich etwas länger überlegt habe... Aber ist nur eine Vermutung. Es gibt immer Unternehmen, die das nicht begreifen...


----------



## RDE (16. Juli 2010)

Ich denk (reine Spekulation) dass diesmal auch viel mehr Druck hinter der ganzen Sache ist. Die Freunde werden darauf angewiesen sein viele Spieler anzuziehen und diese auch zu behalten um allein schon die Entwicklungskosten rein zu bekommen die laut Onlinewelten.de mit erwarteten 35 Mio. Euronen bei Release Tera zum bisher teuersten MMO aller Zeiten macht. BHS wird schon auch selber Anforderungen stellen die Frogster vertraglich zu erfuellen hat und somit mache ich mir wie Nemphi nach einiger Ueberlegung nicht wirklich Sorgen darueber. Klar kanns dennoch failen aber die Chance ist da doch wesentlich geringer wenn man sich die bisher veröffentlichten Fakten ansieht.


----------



## Pacau (16. Juli 2010)

uih 35 mio, hab gehört die entwicklungskosten sollen hoch sein aber so hoch wusst ich nicht o.O

na gut rom war an sich auch kein fail, sondern eines der erfolgreichsten deutschen f2p´s, jedoch gibt es sehr sehr viele dinge die an dem spiel stören vorallem am publisher und da hab ich schon bedenken was Tera angeht.

frogster übernimmt ja auch "nur" europa und denk vorallem in asien wird es sehr erfolgreich sein (mit dem kampfsystem eben ein perfekter grinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

ok man muss abwarten wie es sich entwickelt ich hoffe nur die vergeigen es nicht^^


----------



## Tsukasu (16. Juli 2010)

Nemphi schrieb:


> Naja, Frogster weiß was sie für einen Gewinn mit Tera machen können und so eine Chance lässt sich keiner entgehen! Sie werden sicher gehen, dass sie nicht auf der Black List von Bluehole landen! Ich bin also nicht so skeptisch drüber nachdem ich etwas länger überlegt habe... Aber ist nur eine Vermutung. Es gibt immer Unternehmen, die das nicht begreifen...



Wie gesagt am spiel selbst können sie wenig machen. Finde am zu wenig support wird tera auch nicht leiden und Frogester hatt ja genug Kohle gesammelt^^, da wird ROM dan blöd ausschauen wen sich Frogest nur um TERA kümmert. Naja is ja klar wen man für TERA bezahlt das man da nen bessern Support bekommet, ich erwarte es ja auch wen ich dafür monatlich zahl^^.


----------



## RDE (29. Juli 2010)

Hier der Link zum Schreiben von Frogster an die Community im offiziellen Forum.

Wer zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann wird erkennen dass da wohl so einiges von Relevanz vertraglich festgehalten wurde. Ich freue mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://www.tera-online.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8036


----------



## Tsukasu (29. Juli 2010)

Ich auch und das Spiel wird bestimmt geil^^


----------



## Nemphi (7. August 2010)

Für alle die, die BuffedShow 202 gesehen haben und denken Tera seie F2P: TERA IST P2P! War ein fail seitens des buffed Teams. Wenn man ein Spiel vorstellt, dann sollte man die richtigen Infos haben und nicht Sachen erfinden, die nie gesagt wurden! Es gibt sogar auf Buffed.de einen Artikel dazu! http://www.buffed.de/buffed/news/15749/Tera-Kein-Itemshop-wie-in-Runes-of-Magic-geplant


----------



## Tikume (7. August 2010)

Fantasieren und sich Sachen ausdenken - das hatten wir doch den ganzen Thread über schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsukasu (8. August 2010)

Nemphi schrieb:


> Für alle die, die BuffedShow 202 gesehen haben und denken Tera seie F2P: TERA IST P2P! War ein fail seitens des buffed Teams. Wenn man ein Spiel vorstellt, dann sollte man die richtigen Infos haben und nicht Sachen erfinden, die nie gesagt wurden! Es gibt sogar auf Buffed.de einen Artikel dazu! http://www.buffed.de...f-Magic-geplant



Schade hab mich schon drauf gefreut. Naja auch wen p2p, dan sag ich schon mal tschau WoW, mich gibts dan nicht mehr dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RDE (8. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Fantasieren und sich Sachen ausdenken - das hatten wir doch den ganzen Thread über schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uuuh! Subtil wie ein roundhousekick in die fresse!


----------



## sharas1 (5. April 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich stimme euch zu in dem punkt dass das Spiel noch nicht released ist. Aber das ist eigentlich nur ein Grund mehr das Spiel nicht voreilig in den Himmel zu heben.
> 
> Die Beteuerung dass es kein Grinder wird haben wir doch z.B. auch schonmal in Aion gehört. Die Realität sah dann völlig anders aus
> Und das einzigartige fliegen Feature entpuppte sich als etwas das meistens gesperrt war und dank unsichtbarer Wände selbst dann wenn es gingt keinen Spass machte. Ob einem dann PvP mit fliegen Spass macht oder nervt ist dann wohl eine persönliche Frage.
> ...



Nunja, laut aussagen von max-lvl spielern in Korea hätte man sogar dort NICHT grinden müssen..und das will in korea schon was heißen^^

Und ich habe in dem ersten CB-Test spaßeshalber mal ein paar level nur gegrindet und selbst das macht aufgrund der KI der Mobs 
einen heidenspaß... 

Mir hats jedenfalls gut gefallen...


----------



## Klos1 (15. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> //Sorry, ist ne weile her das ich was mit Java gemacht habe, habe die genaue Syntax gerade nicht im Kopf
> 
> Jiro<Integer> Freak = new Jiro<Integer>;



Jiro<Integer> Freak = new Jiro<Integer>();

Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn, bzw. mit der Instanzierung deines generischen Jiro, zu was auch immer diese Klasse gut sein soll.


----------



## Wizkid (2. Juni 2011)

Ich bin ja immer wieder offen für neue MMOs aber bei TERA hab ich jetzt schon meine Zweifel.

Fangen wir mal mit dem Positiven an

Grafik
Die sieht einfach schick aus und zeitgerecht
Kampfsystem
Das Kampfsystem könnte genau DAS Argument für TERA sein. Echtzeitkämpfe wo der Skill entscheidet. Die Videos sahen jedenfalls vielversprechend aus und erinnerten an Offline Titel (was ich jetzt als Lob meine).
Nette Ideen
Das Politische System klingt interessant

Jetzt die Dinge die mich stören oder zweifeln lassen

Grind
Asiatische MMOs neigen zu sehr viel Grind. Ich hab da noch mein Aion Trauma, aber leider sind da auch die anderen MMOs aus Korea keine Ausnahme.
Klassischer Animee Style
Ich bin kein großer Animee Fan. Wenn ich mir die Völker bei TERA anschaue, find ich die zu kindisch. Welcher hardcore WoW Hordler würde sein Orc gegen einen Teddy Bär(Popori) oder gegen eine kleine Fee(Elin) eintauschen?
Das alles ist für mich ein großer Atmosphärekiller, weswegen ich mich nie wirklich in die Welt eintauchen könnte. 
Klassen
Die Nahkampfklassen wirken auf mich alle recht ähnlich und scheinen sich nur an der Mainwaffe und der Rüstung zu unterscheiden. 
Da bei den Kämpfen der Skill sehr wichtig ist, könnte es durch einen nicht gegebene Klassenbalance dennoch sehr stark kippen.
Was ist, wenn die Rüstung das A und O dennoch ist? Ich muß da an Fernkämpfer und Area-Attacken denken, wo die Nahkämpfer mit schwacher Rüstung dann immer das Nachsehen haben.

Weiß jemand schon etwas von einer Beta?


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Juni 2011)

Das Spiel richtet sich eben nicht an Hardcore-WoW'ler, die werden bei Tera niemals glücklich. Das fängt schon damit an, dass man eben nicht mit Autohits seine Gegner umkloppt. Wenn dir die Völker nicht zusagen, dann hat es sich wohl eh schon erledigt. Das ist nun mal asiatischer Stil. Grind gibt es in der koreanischen Version gar keinen, es gibt viel zu viele Quests. Hier startet es sowieso mit deutlich mehr Content -> Westernisation genannt. 

Außerdem legt das Spiel mehr Wert auf rollenspielerische Aspekte, sprich Färbemittel, Stats lassen sich auf andere Items übertragen, nicht-instanziertes Housing, Gildenkriege etc. 

Eine Beta ist nicht geplant und wird es wohl auch nicht geben. Wozu, das Spiel ist ja schon in Korea draußen. Es gibt aber immer kleinere Testevents, zu denen die großen Gilden und aktive Forenmitglieder eingeladen werden.


----------



## Wizkid (3. Juni 2011)

Vorneweg bin ich kein Hardcore WoW´ler. Habs zwar mal gezockt und ab und zu mal wieder reingeschaut, aber spätestens seit Cataclysm weiß ich, das das Spiel mir einfach keinen Reiz mehr bietet.
Die Features die Du genannt hast, hören sich bislang aber ganz gut an.
Mich würde mal interessieren wie groß die Welt ist und wie star die Politik in das Spiel eingreift. Gibt es auch große PvP Zonen wie bei DaoC?
Bislang hat ja AoC das beste PvP aber TERA sah in den Videos wirklich gut aus.
Ich werds mal weiter auf meinem Radar behalten.

Danke für Dein Statement!


----------



## Eyes (5. Juni 2011)

Ich würde nicht sagen das TERA dieses typisch Japanische MMO sein wird, da TERA auf die europäischen Anforderungen angepasst wird.
Genau wie das Asiatische und die US Version werden sich voneinander unterscheiden zwar nicht in voller größe aber die Standarts werden auf die Vorlieben der Länder umgestellt, deswegen wurde auch Frogster dazu genommen um sich genau darum zu kümmern.


----------



## sharas1 (20. Juni 2011)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Grind
> Asiatische MMOs neigen zu sehr viel Grind. Ich hab da noch mein Aion Trauma, aber leider sind da auch die anderen MMOs aus Korea keine Ausnahme.
> Klassischer Animee Style



Ich hab beim Focustest keinen Grind bemerken können...Es waren eher viele Quests in einem Gebiet um sie Levelkonform abarbeiten zu können...
D.h. man kann sich quasi in einem Gebiet seine Questreihen aussuchen.... 



Wizkid schrieb:


> Ich bin kein großer Animee Fan. Wenn ich mir die Völker bei TERA anschaue, find ich die zu kindisch. Welcher hardcore WoW Hordler würde sein Orc gegen einen Teddy Bär(Popori) oder gegen eine kleine Fee(Elin) eintauschen?



Keiner hoffentlich....Die die wow mögen sollen wow spielen..je weniger wow-proll-kiddies in Tera auftauchen, desto besser... 




Wizkid schrieb:


> Die Nahkampfklassen wirken auf mich alle recht ähnlich und scheinen sich nur an der Mainwaffe und der Rüstung zu unterscheiden.



Nope..mal abgesehen davon das alle Klassen stark unterschiedliche Skills haben ist auch das Movement von Klasse zu Klasse sehr unterschiedlich...du kannst
einen Warrior nicht wie nen Lancer spielen oder umgekehrt....Man muss sich, wie in anderen mmo´s, schon mit seiner Klasse beschäftigen.
Das Movementverhalten seine Klasse sollte man auch drauf haben, weil es aufgrund des Targetsystems sonst nix wird mit gut spielen...^^



Wizkid schrieb:


> Da bei den Kämpfen der Skill sehr wichtig ist, könnte es durch einen nicht gegebene Klassenbalance dennoch sehr stark kippen.



Das passiert in anderen mmo´s auch ständig...Da Tera aber PvP lastiger als wow ausfällt, wird es wohl kein Problem geben PvE und PvP gleichzeitig zu balancen.




Wizkid schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn die Rüstung das A und O dennoch ist? Ich muß da an Fernkämpfer und Area-Attacken denken, wo die Nahkämpfer mit schwacher Rüstung dann immer das Nachsehen haben.




Klar ist das Equip von Bedeutung...Aber es fällt nicht so gravierend ins Gewicht...Wenn du deine Klasse spielen kannst und der andere eben nicht, wirst du gewinnen...
Du kannst jeden Fernkämpfer durch geschicktes Stellungsspiel auskontern wenn du weist wie....
Aoe Angriffe sind was anderes...aber mann sollte bei Tera niemals nur auf einem Fleck stehen bleiben... Das funzt nämlich nicht....




Wizkid schrieb:


> Weiß jemand schon etwas von einer Beta?



Nein....noch kein Termin bekannt....aber sooo lange kanns nicht mehr dauern...^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube gar nicht, dass überhaupt noch eine echte Beta kommt. Wozu auch? Das Spiel ist in Korea draußen, dort funktionierts. Es wird nur noch einige kleinere Events geben, um das neueste Material zu testen, viel mehr wird nicht passieren. Keys werden wohl vermutlich nur die großen Gilden und einige aktive Forenmitglieder bekommen.


----------



## sharas1 (22. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich glaube gar nicht, dass überhaupt noch eine echte Beta kommt. Wozu auch? Das Spiel ist in Korea draußen, dort funktionierts. Es wird nur noch einige kleinere Events geben, um das neueste Material zu testen, viel mehr wird nicht passieren. Keys werden wohl vermutlich nur die großen Gilden und einige aktive Forenmitglieder bekommen.



Es werden bestimmt noch ein paar openbeta-events kommen.
Erstens um das Spiel ein bischen zu hypen und zweitens um eventuelle Lokalisierungsfehler beim umschreiben der Questtexte etc zu finden....

Aber auch wenns keine Beta´s mehr geben sollte, würde es mich nicht stören...Dann kommt das Spiel vielleicht ein paar Wochen früher in die Läden...^^


----------



## Negev (12. August 2011)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Keiner hoffentlich....Die die wow mögen sollen wow spielen..je weniger wow-proll-kiddies in Tera auftauchen, desto besser...



Aus welchen Kreisen soll sich denn deiner Meinung nach die Spielerschaft Rekrutieren, wenn nicht aus den üblichen Verdächtigen?

Solche Sprüche find ich immer sehr Witzig. Ein MMO braucht Spieler um sich halten zu können, zu hoffen das ein sehr großer Teil einer Community wegbleibt käme einem Selbstmord gleich.


----------



## myxir21 (13. August 2011)

Negev schrieb:


> Aus welchen Kreisen soll sich denn deiner Meinung nach die Spielerschaft Rekrutieren, wenn nicht aus den üblichen Verdächtigen?
> 
> Solche Sprüche find ich immer sehr Witzig. Ein MMO braucht Spieler um sich halten zu können, zu hoffen das ein sehr großer Teil einer Community wegbleibt käme einem Selbstmord gleich.




aus sämtlichen anderen geschätzten 1200 MMO's. Gibt übrigens, das nur so nebenbei, wirklich noch andere.....


Alle Backpflaumen, so hoffe ich doch, werden zu Star Wars oder GW2 wechseln.


----------



## Negev (15. August 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> aus sämtlichen anderen geschätzten 1200 MMO's. Gibt übrigens, das nur so nebenbei, wirklich noch andere.....
> 
> 
> Alle Backpflaumen, so hoffe ich doch, werden zu Star Wars oder GW2 wechseln.



*kopfschüttelt*

Das, was ihr wollt, gibt es schon lange nicht mehr! Und überhaupt steht es im völligen Gegensatz
zur Firmenpolitik! Ein Unternehmen will Geld verdienen!

Früher waren MMO's eben noch unbekannt, klar dass da die Comunity schon vorselektiert war 
und man den Spielern ein gewisses Niveau unterstellen konnte.

Auch kommt es darauf an welche Zielgruppe ein MMO anspricht! 
In EVE z.B. muss man sich erst in vieles einlesen und verstehen, hier geben die ersten "Kiddys" schon in den ersten Minuten auf.


Aber ehrlich, wenn ich mir Tera, ungeachtet der Spielquaität, so anschaue spricht es meiner Meinung nach ganz genau eben die so genannten "Kiddies" an. 
Schau dir doch die Völkar an: Große Oberweite, knappe Kleidung, schöne bunte Welt, Action basiertes Kampfsystem... mit mehr kann man einen "Kiddy" doch gar nicht locken?!
Ich glaube eher GW2 bleibt frei von solchen "Backpflaumen" als Tera!


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2011)

Ist das "Problem" nicht damit gelöst, dass man eine von zig Gilden beitritt/gründet, die aus Prinzip niemanden aufnimmt, der nicht volljährig ist? Da die Mehrheit unabhängig vom Alter sich eh schei* Namen für Charaktere und Gilden aussucht zieht das Argument mit RP eh nicht. Von daher passt es doch!


----------



## Korgor (15. August 2011)

Negev schrieb:


> *kopfschüttelt*
> 
> Das, was ihr wollt, gibt es schon lange nicht mehr! Und überhaupt steht es im völligen Gegensatz
> zur Firmenpolitik! Ein Unternehmen will Geld verdienen!
> ...


Wer will denn bitte seine Zeit in einem Action-MMO mit lesen verbringen? Richtig, niemand!
Und nein, ich bin kein Kiddy und hasse es auch wenn ich nen Game zocken will und erstmal ne halbe Stunde lesen muss.
Für sowas habe ich keine Zeit, in der Zeit hätte man schon wieder etwas nützlicheres wie farmen / lvl´n machen können.

Zu deinen Aufzählungen wie:


> Große Oberweite, knappe Kleidung, schöne bunte Welt, Action basiertes Kampfsystem


Das ist nunmal Asiatischer Stand.
Und die Europäer finden das auch nett.

Große Oberweite (ne Hand voll): Das gefällt jedem Jungen / Mann / und manchen Mädels auch  

Knappe Kleidung: s.o.

Schöne bunte Welt: 
Wie sollte es denn sonnst sein?
Willste ne Welt, wo alles nur grau in grau ist?
So etwas würde dann (sry) keine Sau zocken.
Zudem desto bunter es ist, umso atemberaubender ist es für die Spieler,
welche dann umso mehr in den Genuss des Entdeckens kommen.
Und deßhalb bleiben die Spieler länger bei der Stange - schonmal etwas von Marketing gehört?

Action basiertes Kampsystem:
Na, wo gibt es denn bisher ein Game wo man so ein komplexes
Kampfsystem hat und viele andere Inhalte enthalten sind?
Sogut wie nirgendwo, also spricht dies schonmal jeden an.

--------
*Hier nur weiter lesen, wenn du auch was einstecken kannst, denn hier kommen nun kleinere Beleidigungen,
also beschwere dich bloß nich bei den Mods, ich habe dich gewarnt. Ich hafte für nix.*
--------

Und noch eine Frage:
Warum bist du überhaupt im Tera-Forum, wenn du eh nichts konstruktives beitragen kannst?
Und zudem auch noch ein Anti-Tera-"Ding" bist?

Dann geh doch zu deinem ach so hoch gelobten GW2 und wir haben schonmal
eine Basis geschaffen, indem der erste Miesmacher weg ist.


-
(Wenn rein zufällig ZAM hier ist: Meine ganzen Funktionen bzgl. Schriftart / Farbe etc. funktionieren wieder).


----------



## Negev (16. August 2011)

Korgor schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage:
> Warum bist du überhaupt im Tera-Forum, wenn du eh nichts konstruktives beitragen kannst?
> Und zudem auch noch ein Anti-Tera-"Ding" bist?



 Weil ich mich für Tera auch interessiere?

Dabei habe ich noch nicht einmal Kritik an Tera selbst geübt ...

Ich habe lediglich Stellung zu einer Aussage genommen, dass man in der Comunity keine WoW-Kiddies haben wolle.
Und tja ich denke das Tera gerade wegen dem Style eine große Spielerschaft anspricht. Das da mit unter die "falschen" Leute dabei sind ist wohl nicht auszuschließen.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. August 2011)

Ein bisschen aufgeräumt. Bleibt bitte sozial kompatibel. Danke.


----------



## Piti49 (19. August 2011)

Hey
Also ich habe Tera in der Koreanischen Version schon gespielt und es ist wirklich ein sehr gelungenes Game.
Besonders die Performance, es läuft auf Rechnern wo selbst Wow schlapp macht und dies bei sehr ansehnlicher Optik 

Ich muss aber auch sagen das es am Anfang sehr leicht ist, ohne irgendwas zu verstehen macht man eine Quest nach der anderen.
Natürlich ich kenne mich ein wenig aus und Maps, Quest usw sind wie immer. Man kommt also schnell zurecht.
Man hat aber einen Button zum Npcs ansprechen, da man ja keine Maus mehr hat ausser wenn man das Menü öffnet.
Aber die ging leichter von der Hand als ich selber dachte, quasi wie beim Smartphone mit Touchscreen, erst komisch
und ungewohnt und bevor man es merkt geht es wie von Geisterhand.

Zum leicht, das Kampfsystem ist am Anfang nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung, man weicht ein wenig aus und greift danach an und zieht seine Kombo durch.
Dies wird aber im späterem Verlauf sicher anspruchsvoller, den es gab noch einiges an Fähigkeiten zu erlernen.
Die Quests kann man quasi Blind machen, sie werden auf der Map angezeigt und man findet sich auch leicht zurecht.

Zur Grafik. Die ist mit Max Details in FullHd Traumhaft für ein Mmo und wie gesagt mit der Performance schon auf Mittelklasse Rechnern locker 
mit 60fps zu genießen. 
Der Stil ist wirklich genial ich mag es, hier sollten einige ihre Stirn mal aus der Enge holen und sich dabei den Stock ausm A..... ziehen.
Einige würde es auch nicht schaden mal den Mitläufer und Nachplapper Zug zu verlassen, so kommt es oft rüber besonders bei den Aggressiven Hatern.
Sie haben oft keine Ahnung und schreiben gequirlten Müll vor sich hin den sie sich aus den Fingern gesogen haben oder irgendwo aufgeschnappt haben
von einem anderem Hater der es sich aus den Fingern sog.
Leben und leben lass heisst es so schön, dies kann man im Streit um Mmos doch super umsetzen, da hier auch für niemanden ein Nachteil entsteht wenn jeder,
jeden einfach sein Spiel spielen lässt, und wenn kritisch eines Spieles gegenüber wird nur weil man hier und da was aufgeschnappt hat ohne selber nachzuschauen
sollte dieses Spiel dann gleich lassen, denn die Einstellung dazu ist schon im Eimer und man wird versuchen nur Negatives zu sehen.

Dies macht man alles meißtens nicht Bewusst aber der ein oder andere wird sich sicher hier wiederfinden.

Mein ganzer Text sollte nicht mit einer hektisch aggressiv verurteilenden Stimme gelesen werden, denn ich wollte niemanden persönlich angreifen, aber auf Smileys verzichten. Danke!



Was ich jetzt überhaupt nicht weiss, Frogstar wollte doch mit Tera auf der Gamescon sein oder? irgendwie gab es da noch keine einzigen News drüber wenn ich nichts übersehen habe?

Vielleicht können sie mich mit irgendeiner Bombe wieder ins Tera Boot holen, leider ist es bei mir schon fast untergegangen, Gw2 immer attraktiver wird und Tera mit den letzten Ankündigungen eher das Gegenteil. 
Besonder die Verschiebung von Herbst diesem Jahres zu Frühjahr nächsten Jahres, ist echt krass besonders da das Game schon fertig ist und es eigentlich mit der Übersetzung verkauft werden könnte, und bei dieser hat man sich um fast 6 Monate verrechnet? Das glaube ich nicht. 

Vielleicht hat dazu ja jemand mehr Infos.


----------



## odinxd (19. August 2011)

Hi, danke für den kleinen Bericht 

wie hat dir persönlich eigentlich die Auswahl an Rüstungen gefallen? Ist die sehr vielfältig oder irgendwie immer das gleiche in anderen Farben?

So wie ich das verstanden habe sind sie auf der GC (bin mir aber nicht sicher).

Habe zumindest bei FB nen paar Bilder dazu gesehen wie der Stand aufgebaut wurde usw.


Ja die Verschiebung ist meiner Meinung nach auch einer der größten Fehler, erst wird das Spiel ver"weicheiert" für DE und dann wird es soooo lang verschoben, find ich traurig. Vor kurzem habe ich noch jeden Tag interessiert die News in sämtlichen Foren gelesen obs wieder was schönes neues gibt, jetzt gehts mir langsam am Hinterteil vorbei. Wenn sie es rausbringen werd ichs mal angucken aber wenn es bis dahin was tolleres gibt, dann: Pech gehabt Frogster! Und ich wette ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt.


Mfg


----------



## Piti49 (19. August 2011)

Genauso gehts mir auch  leider.
Aber Gw2 konnte mich in den letzten Wochen richtig überzeugen und es hat jetzt schon eine Atmosphäre in mir erzeugt.

Tera zwar auch, aber ich habe es schon vor einem Jahr angespielt seid dem warte ich und dann so eine Hammer Verschiebung.

Zur Rüstung:
Also das stimmt schon am Anfang ists nicht sehr viel, aber das ist ja überall so, aber mom ich hatte da mal was..................

Ah war sogar auf Buffed  http://www.buffed.de/Tera-PC-234255/News/Tera-Render-Bilder-der-Klassen-Ruestungen-gewaehren-gewagte-Einblicke-811155/galerie/1487194/#?a_id=811155&g_id=-1&i_id=1487197

Man sieht schon wenn man was anderes anzieht und gegen Endgame gibt es schon mächtige (m) oder immer knappere (w) Rüstungen 

Nochmal zur Performance: 
In dem Video was gerade in die News kam kann man sehen wie gut es läuft so lief es bei mir auf diesem System:

Asrock Alivedual Esata2
Amd Athlon X2 5000+
Ati Radeon 3850 Agp
4Gb DDR2

WinXp 64bit

Dann habe ich es noch auf dem System:

Asrock Alivedual Esata2
Amd Phenom X4 955 Be Standard Takt
Ati Radeon 6850 Hd
4Gb DDR2

Win7 64 bit

es lief auf beiden System in 1920x1080 und Full Details
Auf dem oberen hatte ich aber AA von 8x auf 2x runter und Af von 16x auf 8x runter.

Es sieht in Bewegung einfach nur so geil aus, wenn ich dazu den öden Bossfight in dem StarWars Video sehe.

Ach ich schweife zu schnell ab^^

Ich hatte mal nen größeren Performance Bericht geschrieben. Die Details der Tests hab ich soweit nicht mehr im Kopf, aber ich konnte gewaltig weit in die Vergangenheit Reisen mit den Systemen,
bis es dann mal nicht mehr lief, glaube das letzt wo es noch so einiger maßen ging war ein AthlonXp 2400+ 1Gb DDR Ati Radeon 9200 SE natürlich nicht mehr in Full Hd usw^^

Mal sehen was noch so kommt auf der GC


----------



## dragorago (20. August 2011)

odinxd schrieb:


> .. erst wird das Spiel ver"weicheiert" für DE ..



btw. was genau ist damit gemeint?


----------



## Piti49 (20. August 2011)

dragorago schrieb:


> btw. was genau ist damit gemeint?



Es soll noch an den Europäischen Markt angepasst werden, aber die Entwickler versprachen das die nur kleine Komfortfunktionen im Menü sowie die Übersetzung in Englisch, Französisch und Deutsch sein wird.
Glaube die Sprachen waren es erstmal.

Mehr wird/soll nicht geändert werden, warum auch in der Korea Version konnte man sich vor Quests schon nicht retten, das wird nicht das Problem sein.

Darum ist es mir ja auch unverständlich wie so eine heftige Verschiebung zu Stande gekommen ist


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. August 2011)

Ich habe lange Tera in Korea gespielt und bin nun ziemlich enttäuscht. Vieles, was ich mir erhofft hatte, ist eben nicht eingetreten bzw. hat sich nicht bestätigt. Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich da mal einen längeren Bericht schreiben, will aber ansonsten keinem das Spiel verderben. Meine Prognose ist aber, dass es in Europa nicht viele Fans finden wird.


----------



## Negev (21. August 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> *Der Stil ist wirklich genial *ich mag es, *hier sollten einige ihre Stirn mal aus der Enge holen und sich dabei den Stock ausm A..... ziehen*.
> Einige würde es auch nicht schaden mal den *Mitläufer und Nachplapper *Zug zu verlassen, so kommt es oft rüber besonders bei den *Aggressiven Hatern*.
> Sie *haben oft keine Ahnung und schreiben gequirlten Müll vor sich hin *den sie sich aus den Fingern gesogen haben oder irgendwo aufgeschnappt haben
> von einem anderem Hater der es sich aus den Fingern sog.



 Aha...
 


Piti49 schrieb:


> *Leben und leben lass heisst es so schön*,


 
Ich hab das interessanteste mal Markiert... find ich echt spannend. So viele Beleidigungen in einem Absatz zu lesen, am Ende setzt du noch einen drauf indem du so einen Satz, wohl mehr gedankenlos, darunter setzt!
... und nur weil dir die Meinung eines anderen nicht schmeckt.

Ich finde Freizügigkeit hat seine Grenzen zb die Elin schauen mehr aus wie Kinder... hab ich jetzt auch ein Stock im Arsch nur weil ich deren zur schau stellung zweifelhaft finde?

Aber ich versteh schon - von anderen Aufgeschlossenheit verlangen aber selbst zugeschnürt wie ein Kartoffelsack.



Aber hey, "leben und leben Lassen"... 
und ich muss mir ja keine Elin erstellen...


----------



## dragorago (22. August 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Es soll noch an den Europäischen Markt angepasst werden, aber die Entwickler versprachen das die nur kleine Komfortfunktionen im Menü sowie die Übersetzung in Englisch, Französisch und Deutsch sein wird.



ja, ich weiß   gerade deshalb würds mich halt interessieren, was da so "ver"weicheiert"" wird/werden soll..




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich habe lange Tera in Korea gespielt und bin nun ziemlich enttäuscht. Vieles, was ich mir erhofft hatte, ist eben nicht eingetreten bzw. hat sich nicht bestätigt. Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich da mal einen längeren Bericht schreiben, will aber ansonsten keinem das Spiel verderben. Meine Prognose ist aber, dass es in Europa nicht viele Fans finden wird.



es steht dir ja frei, entsprechend über deine eindrücke zu schreiben..


----------



## odinxd (22. August 2011)

dragorago schrieb:


> ja, ich weiß   gerade deshalb würds mich halt interessieren, was da so "ver"weicheiert"" wird/werden soll..



Okay, wahrscheinlich falsche Wortwahl 

Einmal das mit den Elin, halte ich für etwas unnötig. Ich weiss nicht genau wie weit die Entwicklung damit ist. Obwohl ich persönlich halte generell die ganze Klasse Elin und die Popori für unnötig, sind in meinen Augen eher albern statt eine ernst zu nehmende Klasse....

Und dann noch die Blutsache wobei ich damit auch nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand bin, da weiss jemand anderes vieleicht gut Bescheid: wird Blut für DE entfernt oder nur für US usw.?

Mfg Odin


----------



## dragorago (22. August 2011)

bei den elin werden halt voraussichtlich nur einige rüstungsmodelle geändert.. das resultat sollte auch demnächst mal zu sehen sein afaik.

was das blut angeht: soweit mir bekannt, wird da nix entfernt oder geändert. tera hat wohl mittlerweile das esrp-rating M (= empfohlen ab 17), von der usk gibts noch keine bewertung, aber afaik hatte die tera-demo auf der gc letztes jahr usk12.. blut gabs afaik schon auf der gc2010, wie auch auf der gc2011 (in der deutschen version) zu sehen.


----------



## odinxd (22. August 2011)

Achso, ja dann ist auch mir das ganze ein absolutes Rätsel wofür die Leute denn so ewig brauchen wenn das Game ja eigentlich schon fertig ist.... Nur für Übersetzungen kann man nicht so ewig brauchen...


----------



## dragorago (22. August 2011)

der grund der verschiebung wird imo nichts bzw. weniger mit der "westernisation" (=übersetzungen, etc) zu tun haben, sondern vielmehr, daß man generell neue inhalte ins spiel nehmen will, an denen derzeit der koreanische entwickler arbeitet (pvpve, serverinvasionen,..).
(so wie es scheint, hat man eben in korea den fehler gemacht das spiel zu früh zu releasen und es entsprechend auch an langfristigem inhalt mangelte)


auch wenn die offiziellen stellen sicherlich nie darüber reden würden, denke ich auch, daß ein weiterer grund für die verschiebung einfach die bald folgende konkurrenz ist.. sicherlich kommen derzeit nicht so viele spiele heraus und tera hätte da evtl ein paar (gelangweilte) spieler abgreifen können.. aber ab oktober gehts dann los: diverse ziemlich erwartete spiele kommen auf den markt (bf3, mw3, skyrim, swtor), welche einfach millionen spieler anziehen werden bzw. auch massiv spieler von tera abziehen würden (v.a. wenn tera noch nicht soo viel inhalt bietet).
imo wärs auf jeden fall nen fehler gewesen, tera jetzt zu releasen..


----------



## Eikju (23. August 2011)

Dann wurde ja alles geklärt... hoffe ich xD


----------



## Lenay (1. November 2011)

Schön, das man endlich mal den Grund weiss , weshalb die den Releasetermin immer wieder verschoben haben,aber ich freu mich schon riesig 'drauf, das Game endlich auf Herz und Nieren mal antesten zu können ! ^^


----------

